# 5 year old doe weak, can't stand on own, anemic, now coughing



## bbredmom (Jul 15, 2013)

Last Wednesday  I noticed Amelia, who is pregnant about 4 months along, had clumpy poo and wasn't walking with the herd. So checked her eyelids and they were white. She was also laying down a lot. Not cool, because everyone else's were a lovely pink and they were healthy. So I worked her with noromectin at 1cc/30 pounds. By the next day she was much more alert and had happy poo again. I also gave her a shot of b complex and some spinach. 

Saturday morning she was down with very runny diarrheal, low temp (99.7) and couldn't stand even with help. So I immediately began treating her for coccidiosis, at 5cc/10 with sulmet (per fiasco farms). I also gave her more b complex, probiotics, power punch, and greens. By that afternoon she still couldn't get up on her own, but when I helped her up she could walk and stand alone. Her temp has been holding steady at 102.5. Her appetite throughout everything has been excellent, and her poo is still soft but definitely has berries. 

And that's as good as she has gotten. Today I noticed a wet cough. And her eyelids are still very very pale. 

We do have white tailed deer, but it was a dry cool, not cold winter, and our land is very dry, no marshy places. She also doesn't have any lumps under the skin on her shoulders, so I'm pretty sure it's not mengeneal worms. 

What should be my next recourse? More ivermectin? 

I have gone ahead and worked everyone else, they all seem fine and happy.


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 15, 2013)

I've got her in the milking stand. She is standing on her own but I've got the belly sling underneath her invade she falls. Gave for b-complex, sulmet, noromectin, power punch, probiotics, and greens which she slurped up. Temperature is still good so I'm hesitant to give any pen-g. She is eating and drinking, peeing and pooping.


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2013)

Get a fecal to the vet to be sure of what you're dealing with...it sounds like Barberpole worm but it might be something entirely different.

Switch to Cydectin or Prohibit, they are much stronger than ivermectin.

Give Red Cell or other iron supplement to help combat the anemia.

At 5 years old, it's unlikely to be coccidia.


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok I'll make a run into town to look for cydectin. I can't find red cell, but I think pig iron will work? 

She is very alert and unbothered by being in the stand. She's just such a big goat (almost 200 pounds) I don't like her laying on her guts so much and unable to move easily.

Eta: my goat vet is out of town for the week, of course. But with the scouring I wouldn't think it's barberpole. And I haven't seen any tapeworm segments either. Hookworms, perhaps? I have my own scope but I'm terribly rusty on fecals. I'll give it a go though.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 15, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> Get a fecal to the vet to be sure of what you're dealing with...it sounds like Barberpole worm but it might be something entirely different.
> 
> Switch to Cydectin or Prohibit, they are much stronger than ivermectin.
> 
> ...


'
x2 
injectable pig iron is cheap and works great, Sold at most farm stores. 
keep giving B-complex
She may need more drenching and IV fluids can be given under the skin.  Hydration is one of the biggest things you need to deal with. 

Not being able to stand can simply be from the anemia.  

Probios given daily until she is better. 

A good drench is one raw egg,  1 ounce light corn syrup, 1 ounce Black strap molasses, 1 ounce Corn oil(has to be these items),   this with either water or 50% dextrose solution. Drench with a 30 or 50 cc drenching/feeding syringe.  Repeat in 3-4 hours.  Can add an ounce of the power punch to it.

Also since she is pregnant, some calcium would be a good idea.  Calcium gluconate 23% can be mixed as a thinning agent in the above drench,  15 cc's or so or given as an injectable under the skin.


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 15, 2013)

I found red cell! I'm dosed her 15cc per this thread:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...-red-cell-anemic-goat-how-much-how-often.html

I've let her down from the stand from a bit to rest. She is drinking and peeing and has an excellent appetite. I'll give her the drench here in a bit when I get her back up on the stand.


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2013)

bbredmom said:
			
		

> But with the scouring I wouldn't think it's barberpole. And I haven't seen any tapeworm segments either. Hookworms, perhaps? I have my own scope but I'm terribly rusty on fecals. I'll give it a go though.


Scouring can be caused by stress and pregnancy as well as heat (it's hot where I'm at, guessing you are too).  Pregnancy is a prime time for barberpole...since you cannot get a fecal I would presume it is that and treat for it.  Get a fecal when your goat vet is back.

Here's a guide to ruminant parasites (with pictures) if you decide to do your own fecal:  http://www.midamericaagresearch.net/ruminant_parasites_guide.php


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 15, 2013)

It's actually really mild here, high 80s, which for Arkansas in July is freaky deaky. I think I just let this one get passed me, and I feel awful about that. We so rarely have a worm issue, I got lazy I suppose.


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't beat yourself up over it.  It happens to all of us and things can change very quickly.


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks. I'm pouring all my love and energy (and medicine!) into her. As long as she is perky and eating and drinking its a hopeful outlook right?

ETA: should I keep making her get up?

ETA2: she's up and browsing on hay!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 15, 2013)

THat is great she is up on her own.  You can encourage her to stand and drink more by putting a cattle salt block in with her, she will stand for exercise and lick the salt block and drink more water.   Sounds like she is heading in the right direction.   Reworm her in 10  days.


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> THat is great she is up on her own.  You can encourage her to stand and drink more by putting a cattle salt block in with her, she will stand for exercise and lick the salt block and drink more water.   Sounds like she is heading in the right direction.   Reworm her in 10  days.


x2


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 16, 2013)

She's still very weak in her back end and can't stand up without help, although she did catch herself when she stumbled a few minutes ago which is an improvement. Did the bcomplex, red cell 6cc, power punch, probiotics, and the sweet drench mixed in with some oats. Her poo is still really runny, but I'm hesitant to use any scour halt products. It was nice and firm Sunday, and went gooey again yesterday. 

Her appetite is crazy good, and she is drinking and peeing nicely. I did rinse off her poo butt because of the flies. My barn is so gross right now with all the goo-poo. I know what I'll be doing today...

I've also got her a goat protein bucket set up, and she is liking that. Anything else besides the salt block y'all can think of?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 16, 2013)

What type of protein bucket did you get? Some of those give them soft poops if they already have normal poo, so if they are "dog logs" or soft it will go runny.


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 16, 2013)

It's the goat protein Pail from TSC. should I take it away?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 16, 2013)

bbredmom said:
			
		

> It's the goat protein Pail from TSC. should I take it away?


I wouldn't think you would need to. 

Just the molasses can give them the runs is all. It clears up after about a week. I use protein tubs and pails without trouble, just soft poo and runs when first introduced to it.


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 17, 2013)

She's not any better and has bad bottle jaw now. What should I do? Worm her again? Dammit I wish my vet was in town


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2013)

bbredmom said:
			
		

> She's not any better and has bad bottle jaw now. What should I do? Worm her again? Dammit I wish my vet was in town


Did you ever get the Cydectin and deworm with it?


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm having trouble finding it locally so I ordered it online.


----------



## elevan (Jul 18, 2013)

Definitely deworm with the Cydectin when you get it.


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 20, 2013)

She passed today.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 20, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bbredmom (Jul 20, 2013)

This is the second pregnant doe we have lost this year. The other one wasn't sick, we just came home to her dead three days after we got her. We've also lost two pregnancies. I have no idea what's going on, we've never had problems like this before.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## elevan (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## wmroth (Jul 22, 2013)

Just read your post.  With tears in my eyes I am writing this post.  I feel you pain. I am truly sorry!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 22, 2013)

So very sorry


----------

